# who does innes look like



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

:rasp: well...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you failed to point out the most obvious.....edward norton.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol he dont count cus i dunno who he is :rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you failed to point out the most obvious.....edward norton.


 Well, in that case, only one option remains (hint: Innes is into that Techno-crap...







Another hint: it starts with "G", and ends with "ay clubber"....







)


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LOL :rasp:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ok ok, who voted britney spears? lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you failed to point out the most obvious.....edward norton.


I think he looks more like Edward Furlong...:rock: The younger brother in the movie.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Alfie Moon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

first off why are you so obsessed with Innes? It's kinda creepy. i voted for a gay clubber.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> first off why are you so obsessed with Innes? It's kinda creepy.


 You know, English people _are_ creepy








I think they all share the same father and mother - end-result: obsessed about each other...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

and they have bad teeth. :sad:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont have bad breeth


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

englishman said:


> i dont have bad breeth


 He said teeth


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

well i dont have bad teeth or breath but i do aggre the english are weird i hate the f*cking lot of them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > first off why are you so obsessed with Innes? It's kinda creepy.
> ...


 thats a nice view of things, it might even be true in the country, but us city folk, we are not like that at all


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I like english people a lot more than some others though.

you guys are okay in my book.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > first off why are you so obsessed with Innes? It's kinda creepy.
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would've chose Sinnead O'Conner or that one legged wrestler from WWE (if he was bald). Anything else.. a Ghey clubber!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


 See!!!









If that ain't creepy, nothing is...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

hheh, innes is a gay clubber


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm going with edward furlong, good actor btw :laugh:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ive never seen innes so i wouldnt know


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Look in the show mugshots topic its fun.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hehe I got a short English kid from my school who just moved here from London a few months ago......he short and is odd

Plonker you sure you don't live in the US??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > you failed to point out the most obvious.....edward norton.
> ...


 thats what i meant to say!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nah im not short, and im not from london


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

u look a little bit like alfie moon in that picture when u had hair


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

englishman said:


> well i dont have bad teeth or breath but i do aggre the english are weird i hate the f*cking lot of them :laugh:


 And we beat them in Vietnam.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Id say he looks a little like Sigourney Weaver with her head shaved in aliens.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Now that I see the pics again, I would say Innes looks like Mac, the alien from that movie "Mac and Me".

Joe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> u look a little bit like alfie moon in that picture when u had hair


 I got hair again









I also married Kat


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol wicked, dont be shaving hair off again, its looks gay :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> lol wicked, dont be shaving hair off again, its looks gay :rasp:


gay like this?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oi **** u. me dont look like that no more...me kool now


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> oi **** u. me dont look like that no more...me kool now


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

me will probably ave webcam after crimbo, when i can afford it, lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I get one tommorrow for free


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

DUDE you know Buffy......your are now the man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> DUDE you know Buffy......your are now the man!


 Buffy's me bitch


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> hheh, innes is a gay clubber


 You mean more like a ghey DJ


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LOOK HES GOT A GOLD OR SILVER TOOTH, LETS NICK IT, lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> LOOK HES GOT A GOLD OR SILVER TOOTH, LETS NICK IT, lol


 lol I only got my REAL teeth :rasp:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

gay clubber it is. maybe boy george in his crew cut days


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

demi moore when she shaved her head


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > LOOK HES GOT A GOLD OR SILVER TOOTH, LETS NICK IT, lol
> ...


 english teeth like austin powers


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > plonker_from_mars said:
> ...


 mine are slightly yellower & goofy









Yeah Baby, Yeah


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That face is just too scary


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

GI Jane


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> GI Jane


 who?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

GI jane is demi moore


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Id say he looks a little like Sigourney Weaver with her head shaved in aliens.
























that's the best one!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH look at all the votes for gay clubber!


----------

